# bixolon SRP- 350P prinitng problem



## georgealbert (Aug 18, 2008)

Dear sir, 

i have a printer SRP-350P and when i gave it printing order , 
it prints nonsense data (unknown characters) and stops 
printing , i do not know if it needs firmware or not ,
so if it needs firmware , how can i find it ,and how to install it , is there a tool to install the firmware 

email:[email protected]


Regards , 

George albert


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Normally when a printer prints garbage it is a driver problem. Go here, enter the printer details and download the "XP Embedded" drivers and install them. Should get you going again.


----------



## georgealbert (Aug 18, 2008)

hi kev1952 

i tried what you tell me ,when i give printing order it gives beep after each 2 seconds and during it prints garbage also , 


is there any other solution 

email:[email protected] 

Regards 

Georgealbert


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sorry - don't have the printer concerned so can't really add to my previous. Is the printer still under warranty? If not, is it worth getting it fixed (most times it's cheaper to get a new one)?

Just had a read of the manual for it. Have you run the printer through it's self-test cycle? This from the manual:


> The self-test checks whether the printer has any problems. If the printer does not function properly, contact your dealer. The self-test checks the following:
> 
> 2-1 Make sure paper roll has been installed properly.
> 
> ...


Also, what type of connection have you got (USB or Parallel)? Try a different cable and test as well.


----------

